# Is there any place on Amtrak that may have snow in Jul or Aug?



## Brian M (Mar 6, 2016)

I was thinking likely either the Empire Builder or California Zephyr someplace.


----------



## Brian M (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry the question was too long. The question was supposed to end in July or August.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2016)

I corrected the title for you to make it clearer.


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 6, 2016)

You'll see snow on Mt. Hood for sure (if it's not obscured by clouds), also maybe some fresh or residual up around the Glacier area. On the Zephyr there will probably be some leftovers around Truckee, especially if they continue to get heavy snow in the Sierras. I've been hiking in snow in June in Glacier Park....you just never know.


----------



## KauaiJohn (Mar 6, 2016)

We woke up with an inch of snow on our tent in Yellowstone while moving to Kauai from Miami


----------



## Brian M (Mar 6, 2016)

I appreciate the responses. Would there be a better chance of seeing snow in early June?


----------



## JayPea (Mar 6, 2016)

I would think by far the better chance of seeing snow would be in early June rather than July or August.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 6, 2016)

Very good chance there will still be snow in the high Sierra (Donner Pass area) at least into the early summer.


----------



## Brian M (Mar 9, 2016)

On a related topic, would the Capitol Limited definitely have snow during the second half of December?


----------



## chakk (Mar 16, 2016)

Not a guarantee of snow for the Capitol Limited in late December, as some winters start quite mild.


----------



## tomfuller (Mar 17, 2016)

We've had ANOTHER foot of snow fall in the Cascades in the past week. I'm pretty sure that there will still be some left for a few miles near the Cascade Summit.

Parts of the Cascades have over 11 feet of snow still. The Coast Starlight goes over the Cascades between Chemult and Eugene Oregon.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 20, 2016)

I've ridden the Zephyr in February and seen very little snow. This past October it was a winter wonderland! You really can't outguess the weather.

I've ridden the Zephyr a couple times in August (different years) and I don't remember seeing any snow at all.


----------

